# New: The Faith Once Delivered to the Saints



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 20, 2007)

Published yesterday by P&R:







The WSC Bookstore should have some soon at a discount.

More info on the HB.

rsc


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2007)

Also see this thread.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 21, 2007)

*More Info on "The Faith Once Delivered"*

On the HB

rsc


----------

